# The Rio to Anti Rio toll bridge



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rio to Anti Rio toll bridge, Greece 

If you have plenty of time there’s an alternative to the expensive Rio – Anti Rio toll bridge.

The ferries are still running and they are almost half the bridge toll.

Using the bridge we paid €12.00 for our six metre van, on the ferry it would have cost us €6.50.

There is plenty of space at either ferry terminal for a night stop.

On the northern shore there are two quays east and west. The ferry goes from the eastern quay and there is an excellent place for a night stop at the western quay N38.32846 E21.76458.

The ferries run about every half hour even on a Sunday.

I'm sitting outside the ferry terminal building at Igoumenitsa using there free wifi.

We are looking forward to entering Albania tomorrow.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don.

Passing that way in a few weeks, is there any problems with overnight traffic noise at the quay?

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

If you use the western quay it is quiet as the ferries don't sail from there any more. We were ther last night and it was OK.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, we might give that a try.

Did you have any problems with 'unrest' on mainland Greece or is it the usual 'urban rumours' :roll:  

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete,

The seaman were on strike on 1 May and we spent the night of 30 April on the quay at Piraeus port.

The seaman had a rally at the port entrance but it was very low key.

Diesel has risen by €0.30 since we arrived in Greece on the 3 January.

Saf e travelling.

Don


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Don, are you sure the ferries don't still go from both quays? It used to depend on wind direction which quay was used. It can get awfully rough on the windward quay when the wind's really blowing. Just a thought as I wouldn't want anyone caught out waiting on the wrong quay.

Cheers,

Mike


----------

